# Help...shower Won't Drain.



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Just got home from an archery tournament in S. Ga... We arrived on Friday at the campground...and knew that our tanks were basically empty...so at first we did not hook up to the site dump. It was really hot while setting up...and we both took showers before going out to eat. Friday night I baked 2 batches of brownies as my cover dish donation...I am very particular...no food or oil goes down the drain...I wiped out measuring cup...several times with paper towels then use a little dawn and water wipe that out and then wash the cup in the sink. ...same thing with the mixing bowl...

So...by Saturday evening I had washed 1 rubber scrapper, a mixing bowl...a couple of glasses and a measuring bowl and measuring spoons...had two baths ...and my dh had 1 bath in the camper... of course we had brushed out teeth and washed our hands and faces several times. When I showered on Saturday night the water would not drain from the shower. We have a triangular glassed in shower...not a step tub.

The camper was level...one level on front of camper and one level on side of camper...the bubble was perfectly centered on both levels. So we went outside and hooked up the sewer drain and we have a clear fitting so we can watch the discharge. We pulled the drain on the gray tank and water drained...BUT it did not drain the shower. We drained the black tank and not much in there but it drained...I went inside and turned on the sink faucets full force and that water drained as it was running through. Tom had me go inside turn off the cold water and just run hot water...he would close the gate to the clear fitting and as it would fill with water you could see filmy stuff floating in the water. We went to Kmart and bought a Stanley level to check inside the camper and a plunger. The plunger did absolutely nothing to help. The level showed the counter/floor/table all level. We had plans to meet friends for dinner so we went the the bath house and took showers and left. When we got home I dipped up the water from the shower then dried it out...layed a bath towel on the shower floor with the plunger on top.

We shot the 3rd tournament today...and then drove home...during the 350 mile ride...the water saturated the towel.

We have been trying to figure out what is going on. Could it be the gray tank vent pipe??? I did do a search...but could not anything on vent pipes or plumbing.

We have two 40 gallon gray tanks.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Just got home from an archery tournament in S. Ga... We arrived on Friday at the campground...and knew that our tanks were basically empty...so at first we did not hook up to the site dump. It was really hot while setting up...and we both took showers before going out to eat. Friday night I baked 2 batches of brownies as my cover dish donation...I am very particular...no food or oil goes down the drain...I wiped out measuring cup...several times with paper towels then use a little dawn and water wipe that out and then wash the cup in the sink. ...same thing with the mixing bowl...
> 
> So...by Saturday evening I had washed 1 rubber scrapper, a mixing bowl...a couple of glasses and a measuring bowl and measuring spoons...had two baths ...and my dh had 1 bath in the camper... of course we had brushed out teeth and washed our hands and faces several times. When I showered on Saturday night the water would not drain from the shower. We have a triangular glassed in shower...not a step tub.
> 
> ...


there are 2 grey tank levers. did you pull them both?


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello CountryGirl,









In the 30rls, the shower has its own grey water tank. The bathroom and kithen is on another so it wouldnt be a clog or anything do do with the kitchen.

The only thing that comes to mind is when you pulled the shower dump handle (the one on the far left of the other grey water and black handle) did it feel like it was actually opening up the valve? I mean, maybe the rod came loose from the valve.....

Just trying to think of something.....


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

KK5fe...your Outback looks just like mine...

BRB...gotta go look for another handle. duh!


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> KK5fe...your Outback looks just like mine...
> 
> BRB...gotta go look for another handle. duh!


Yeah.... there are two handles. The shower handle is to the left of the drain outlet.







we love our 30rls!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Duh...we just found it...they dealership never showed it to us....we have now drained that tank....I bet our fuel mileage improves now. Thanks everybody!!

BTW...the brownies were delicuous...and I had no problem with the oven.

Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Duh...we just found it...they dealership never showed it to us....we have now drained that tank....I bet our fuel mileage improves now. Thanks everybody!!
> 
> BTW...the brownies were delicuous...and I had no problem with the oven.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad you found it and it was something easy! I guess I assumed you had already pulled it.

That tells me one of two things.... the trailer is new or you never showered in it before! (maybe both?)







The shower was the selling point for my DW! We had to find the perfect shower and build the camper around it.....









Keith


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Memories!!!! Our first trip out with our 31RQS found us with full galley drains. Both Black and Grey tank levers pulled. Long story short, called dealership and recieved a phone call back after about 30 minutes describing the galley drain valve pull handle over the rear wheel under the slide. Of course it wasn't pointed out to us during the PDI AND the handle wasn't marked AND it was over a tire AND under the fender skirt AND the handle was black, tucked up nicely against the black frame of the TT. Camouflaged!









Moral of the story?.......Welcome to the club!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

The camper is fairly new to us...my outback graphics are the same color as yours...we bought it used this May. It's birth date is October 13 2004 but it is a 2005 model. We had gone to Lake City, Fl...to relatives and I took 3 quick showers...wet wash rinse and we thought we drained the gray tanks by pulling one handle....then we to an archery tournament in the Ocala National Forest and both took 3 or 4 showers...and we thought we drained the tanks after that...we did not know about the 2nd handle and thought one handle for the gray tank drained both tanks.

We got a lot of paperwork but did not get an Outback 30 RLS Manual...

What year is your 30 RLS and do you have a Manual Specific to it???

I did down load the generic Keystone Manual...but am considering trying to order a manual specific to my product.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> The camper is fairly new to us...my outback graphics are the same color as yours...fairly new to us...we bought it used this May. It's birth date is October 13 2004 but it is a 2005 model. We had gone to Lake City, Fl...to relatives and I took 3 quick showers...wet wash rinse and we thought we drained the gray tanks by pulling one handle....then we to an archery tournament in the Ocala National Forest and both took 3 or 4 showers...and we thought we drained the tanks after that...we did not know about the 2nd handle and thought one handle for the gray tank drained both tanks.
> 
> We got a lot of paperwork but did not get an Outback 30 RLS Manual...
> 
> ...


 I didnt know there was a manual.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL...maybe there isn't...with Outbackers.com I don't really need one...it's that I feel sort of dumb.........I wonder what else we don't know.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> LOL...maybe there isn't...with Outbackers.com I don't really need one...it's that I feel sort of dumb.........I wonder what else we don't know.


 I still dont know how to swich from city water to stored water? Or why do you need a water heater by pass.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Ours is a 2005 also. We bought it new in March of last year. There was lots of paperwork that came with it, but now that I think of it, I dont think there was a specific 30rls manual. It did have a generic type of manual along with the smaller manuals for each of the compontents.

I'll take a look and let you know......

However like you, I find this forum worth more than the manual could ever be!









sleecjr, I dont think there is anything you have to do to switch from stored water to city. Just fill up your fresh water tank and turn on the pump and watch out cause' that tank will run fry before you know it!


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Duh...we just found it...they dealership never showed it to us....we have now drained that tank....I bet our fuel mileage improves now. Thanks everybody!!


Hi Countrygirl,
The dealer neglected to show us the shower drain as well.
Our problem was the valve was open, so when I went to take the cap off of the sewer discharge there was a flood. My first thought was that one of the other valves was leaking.
When I finally found it there wasn't even a handle on it.
Maybe Gilligan didn't even know it was there.
I don't know about yours but the lever is so high up behind the skirt I had to design a handle that came down to the bottom of the skirt so I could reach it.
BTW the other Grey and Black valves were mislabeled.
I don't have much good to say about the service department at my dealer, they just aren't much help with anything.

Happy camping,
Greg


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> The camper is fairly new to us...my outback graphics are the same color as yours...we bought it used this May. It's birth date is October 13 2004 but it is a 2005 model. We had gone to Lake City, Fl...to relatives and I took 3 quick showers...wet wash rinse and we thought we drained the gray tanks by pulling one handle....then we to an archery tournament in the Ocala National Forest and both took 3 or 4 showers...and we thought we drained the tanks after that...we did not know about the 2nd handle and thought one handle for the gray tank drained both tanks.
> 
> We got a lot of paperwork but did not get an Outback 30 RLS Manual...
> 
> ...


 I have gone down that road and if what I am told is correct a specific model manual doesn't exist. I find that a little hard to believe but I have done a lot of asking and have turned up empty handed. Maybe this would be a good question for our Coachlight RV sales member. I am going to hunt him down and ask. Standby for a new post.

Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> I still dont know how to swich from city water to stored water? Or why do you need a water heater by pass.


Your stored water is used by just filling the tank then turning on the water pump.

The water heater bypass is for winterizing the trailer, you drain the water heater and put it into bypass to fill the rest of the system with glycol. It only takes a gallon to do it this way or else you would have to fill the water heater and that would take 6 plus gallons!


----------

